
Cancelable Reads in Go - signa11
https://benjamincongdon.me/blog/2020/04/23/Cancelable-Reads-in-Go/
======
lsllc
Trying to cancel a Read() is particularly troublesome with many USB serial
devices, I suspect because of poor driver implementations. In these cases,
Close()'ing the device with a Read() pending just hangs.

